# Project management & team-collaberation software?



## SrsX (Dec 20, 2013)

Any self-hosted project management and team collaberation software?

I can't seem to find a self-hosted one, only services with a price tag on them. I'm looking for free self-hosted ones, if not then I'll have to just create my own.

To explain a bit more on what I'm looking for:

Free & open-source management for:

Projects, Team collaberation

Needs to be able to communicate with a team, have tasks, etc.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 20, 2013)

Free - Open Source:

OpenAtrium (AIO)

Collabtive (AIO)

ProjectPier (AIO)

Feng Office (Focuses on files mostly, but AIO)

Alfresco (Focuses on files)

Redmine (Popular issue tracker / project manager)

Citadel (Very interesting AIO project with BBS/Groupware)

Cheap:

Atlassian Jira - $10 / year (10 users)


----------



## SrsX (Dec 20, 2013)

I think I'll just have to write my own.


----------



## Leyton (Dec 20, 2013)

Personally - I'm a big fan of Trello.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 20, 2013)

Leyton said:


> Personally - I'm a big fan of Trello.


Trello was a great product, however with the "business class" option that they released, no telling what features and limitations will be put in place.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Dec 20, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Trello was a great product, however with the "business class" option that they released, no telling what features and limitations will be put in place.


We just use the business class verison


----------



## SrsX (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the list and suggestions, but I can't find one that fits my needs, so I'll just code my own and opensource it.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've never found anything that was easier to use than hosted solutions.

Code your own?  Would take months/years to replicate what you can buy for $10/month.  If the first part of launching a project is writing project management software...I'm not sure what that says about your dedication to the project.

Asana is also nice.  

But the field so is nebulous, you have to decide what features you want and then pick one - "project management" means gantt charts to some or basecamp simplicity to others, "collaboration" is everything from Lotus Notes forms to Google Docs, etc.

Some people just use a wiki.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 20, 2013)

SrsX said:


> Thanks for the list and suggestions, but I can't find one that fits my needs, so I'll just code my own and opensource it.



Really that usually is the way to go, these programs are usually a starting point for people who have no idea what they want. I've used quite a few different softwares and have not found one I would enjoy spending quite a bit of time in.


----------



## DragonDF (Dec 20, 2013)

I could not get the idea about "code your own" software.

 

Maybe you could try to create your own car. Your own freezer. 

 

I like ActiveCollab, but it is not free. Sorry!

 

In other hand, it is better if you start with one of them or all and test.

 

For free it is difficult to find "good softwares" in all niches.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 20, 2013)

I like Trello personally.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 20, 2013)

Well,

there's also Tree.io but they haven't been updated in a while.

There's also Simple Groupware.

I'm currently using Feng Office for a personal installation.

I've been looking at OpenAtrium for a while but I never could really get it to work right. 

In reality, I've been looking for a good project management collaboration software as well so I'll keep an eye on this


----------



## blergh (Dec 21, 2013)

Scrumwise!


----------



## mikho (Dec 21, 2013)

blergh said:


> Scrumwise!


Would be really nice if it was self-hosted.


----------



## phicksteven (Jan 15, 2014)

Check with the cloud based project management software from Replicon. Its hassle free, featured with calender based and user friendly interface. The link for your reference - http://www.replicon.com/project-and-program-management


----------

